# What does it mean when she wags/swishes her tail??



## jburgess

Hello ive had my little female mouse "cheddar" for a week now, just tonight while she was out on me i noticed that she would swish/wiggle her tail for about 2-3 seconds at a time... pretty fiercley... what does this mean?? i was petting her nicely while she was doing it and she was even closing her eyes... she wasent cornered and could easily get away if she didnt like the petting?? anyways just wondering! Thanx!


----------



## racingmouse

Wagging the tail is usually aggitation or frustration! They sometimes see something and will sit motionless and `rattle` their tails! Males and females do this, although with males it can mean a bit more than just aggitation. It can mean aggression towards another male. It could also be a signal they use to communicate with other mice, but I only interperate this tail rattling with anger or frustration or aggitation.

Edited to add: Meant to ask, does Cheddar have a female cagemate? Female mice really prefer company of their own kind. Single males are more common due to their fallings out. But females should have at least one other female to play with and interact with if you can get another one.


----------



## jburgess

Cheddar doesnt have a cage mate, i got/rescued her because she had a URI and was going to be CO2'd, now she is better after being given the baytril, i will be getting 2 more females a brindle and a siamese this monday im super excited!! I'm sure/hope this will ease her little soul so she can be a happy mousie! Although i did kinda think the tail wagging was cute! Thanx for your reply!


----------



## racingmouse

That`s nice that she will have some buddies soon. Keep an eye on her breathing though if she`s been on Baytril before because sometimes stress (new mice) can trigger it off again, so make sure they are introduced once the two new mice have settled in for 24/48 hours first. Intros are best done in the mornings and on days when you can watch them incase one becomes aggressive. Just a precaution for them really until they settle down, which can take a few weeks for the squeaking to subside! Keep them all together without too much disturbance and only intervene if trouble flares.


----------



## jburgess

That sounds great! im off all day tommrow an will watch them then!! i didnt pick up the brindle and siamese... just a couple of "mutts" haha they are cute though!! a white and black and a long haired satin that is black, wgite and grey... cute!! they are very young though! cheddar is about 9 weeks old... the new ones are 3 weeks... do you think they will still be ok to introduce?? thanx!!


----------

